# emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta fails [solved]

## ImAmMe

I'm trying to install the drivers for my wireless a card. I'm using this guide.  but i can not patch to emerge.  I know that the my wireless card is untested but shouldnt still emerge the patch, right?  Any suggestions

lspci -vv 

03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at dfbfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

```

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild IN    ] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 interactive), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2

 * hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5.10.91.9.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

**********************************************************

The following license outlines the terms of use of this

package.  You MUST accept this license for installation to

continue.  When you are done viewing, hit 'q'.  If you

CTRL+C out of this, the install will not run!

**********************************************************

SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT

Unless you and Broadcom Corporation (<93>Broadcom<94>) execute a separate written software license agreement governing use of the accompanying software, this software is licensed to you under the terms of this Software License Agreement (<93>Agreement<94>).

ANY USE, REPRODUCTION OR DISTRIBUTION OF THE SOFTWARE CONSTITUTES YOUR ACCEPTANCE OF THIS AGREEMENT.

1.      DEFINITIONS.

1.1.    <93>Broadcom Product<94> means any of the proprietary integrated circuit product(s) sold by Broadcom with which the Software was designed to be used, or their successors.

1.2.    <93>Licensee<94> means you or if you are accepting on behalf of an entity then the entity and its affiliates exercising rights under, and complying with all of the terms of this Agreement.

1.3.    <93>Software<94> shall mean that software made available by Broadcom to Licensee in binary code form with this Agreement.

2.      LICENSE GRANT; OWNERSHIP

2.1.    License Grants.  Subject to the terms and conditions of this Agreement, Broadcom hereby grants to Licensee a non-exclusive, non-transferable, royalty-free license (i) to use and integrate the Software in conjunction with any other software; and (ii) to reproduce and distribute the Software complete, unmodified and only for use with a Broadcom Product.

2.2.    Restriction on Modification.  If and to the extent that the Software is designed to be compliant with any published communications standard (including, without limitation, DOCSIS, HomePNA, IEEE, and ITU standards), Licensee may not make any modifications to the Software that would cause the Software or the accompanying Broadcom Products to be incompatible with such standard.

2.3.    Restriction on Distribution.  Licensee shall only distribute the Software (a) under the terms of this Agreement and a copy of this Agreement accompanies such distribution, and (b) agrees to defend and indemnify Broadcom and its licensors from and against any damages, costs, liabilities, settlement amounts and/or expenses (including attorneys' fees) incurred in connection with any claim, lawsuit or action by any third party that arises or results from the use or distribution of any and all Software by the Licensee except as contemplated herein.

 * Do you accept the terms of this license (Broadcom)? [yes/no] y

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5.10.91.9.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work

 * Applying broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9-license.patch ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-linux-2.6.32.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing wl module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work wl.ko

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:219:5: warning: "WIRELESS_EXT" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.c:2129: error: 'wl_get_wireless_stats' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_keyset':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1936: error: 'IW_ENCODE_SEQ_MAX_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1936: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1936: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1936: warning: unused variable 'rxseq'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Error 1

make: *** [wl.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6'

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work wl.ko

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3462:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                  LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}  ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2

```

Portage 2.2_rc61 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Jan 2010 22:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache apache2 artworkextra automount bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bmp branding browerplugin bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cookies cracklib crypt cups cxx dba dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv inpv6 ipv6 jav java jpeg jpeg2k ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly off ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl server session snmp sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg swat sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vnc vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xface xine xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by ImAmMe on Sat Jan 09, 2010 5:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i b43

# cat .config | grep -i ssb

```

----------

## d2_racing

Make sure that you have this :

```

--- Wireless

<*>   Improved wireless configuration API

[ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging

[ ]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions

[*]   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files

<*>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

```

And this inside your /etc/make.conf

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="Broadcom"

```

For the rest, disable your b43 driver and ssb inside your kernel, you don't need that at all.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Make sure that you have this :
> 
> ```
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

 

I think the ebuild checks for that already actually

```

pkg_setup() {

        check_license

        CONFIG_CHECK="~!B43 ~!SSB"

        if kernel_is ge 2 6 31; then

                CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211"

        elif kernel_is ge 2 6 29; then

                CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211 COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS"

        else

                CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} IEEE80211 IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP"

        fi

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

        BUILD_PARAMS="-C ${KV_DIR} M=${S}"

        BUILD_TARGETS="wl.ko"

}

```

it dies off if B43 and SSB aren't removed, and dies off if LIB80211 is not present. 

Trying to think my way through this at the moment.

----------

## ImAmMe

```
cat .config | grep -i 802

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=0

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

cat .config | grep -i b43

blank/none

# cat .config | grep -i ssb

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

```

I'm compiling new kernel with the options above

i dont see how change the CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE to no, other than editing the config by hand.  Is that good idea?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ImAmMe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i dont see how change the CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE to no, other than editing the config by hand.  Is that good idea?

 

you dont need to change that one; and no, generally speaking hand-editing the config is a no-no, for among other reasons, what if another option depends on the option you've removed by hand? 

what you have above is fine.

----------

## ImAmMe

i was missing a couple of kernel options and installed just fine.  i didnt change the CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE, thought i might be wise ask first.

thanks for help

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You want the ssb module off. That will slow down the broadcom-sta driver, if it operates at all. cach0rr0 is definitely right about the kernel settings. Any more than that can cause issues, especially if you turn on the mac80211 stack.

Once you have your kernel fixed, then set the your kernel symlink to that kernel version (eselect kernel set n), where n is the number next to the kernel source you wish to use when you first use the eselect kernel list.

Once you have the symlink set, you need to accept the broadcom license agreement in /etc/make.conf thusly:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="Broadcom"
```

Then just follow up with emerge -av broadcom-sta.

That will get you up and running as far as the driver is concerned. From that point, you should be able to connect with an unsecured access point. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ImAmMe wrote:*   

> i was missing a couple of kernel options and installed just fine.  i didnt change the CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE, thought i might be wise ask first.
> 
> thanks for help

 

do you know specifically which ones? 

if so, the ebuild should be updated. Right now it just checks for lib80211 for kernels 2.6.31+

If it's failing to even build because of a kernel setting, IMHO the ebuild could check for that and solve it accordingly.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You want the ssb module off. That will slow down the broadcom-sta driver, if it operates at all. cach0rr0 is definitely right about the kernel settings. Any more than that can cause issues, especially if you turn on the mac80211 stack.

 

Won't the ebuild stop in its tracks with a warning about your kernel being incorrect if you have SSB in? 

Example, I don't use lib80211, so when i try to emerge broadcom-sta

```

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                               

 *   CONFIG_LIB80211:    is not set when it should be.                                                                                                                 

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.                                                                                                          

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.                                                                                                                     

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging                                                                                                           

 * this package again.                                                                                                                                                 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2 failed:                                                                                                             

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

```

Now fair enough the ebuild cant check for every possible incompatibility, but if this is something that's under the Wireless section, it should be done IMHO

NB: I use only cfg80211 and mac80211 in there, because compat-wireless throws a tantrum if you use lib80211. I no longer use compat-wireless, since 32-zen3 is very stable for me as far as wireless goes, but I did assume the compat-wireless ebuild had a good reason for doing this check, and that as such these were sane options to use

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No. The ebuild doesn't check for that, or should I say the last time I set up a new kernel and followed it up with braodcom-sta, it didn't. I run it as my preferred wireless driver. It beats the hell out of the b43 module, hands down. 

BB!

P

----------

## DONAHUE

as presented in the original post:

 *Quote:*   

> warning: "WIRELESS_EXT" is not defined 

 

which d2 noted and corrected. 

A bit strange that it was missing as it is part of the default config.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> No. The ebuild doesn't check for that, or should I say the last time I set up a new kernel and followed it up with braodcom-sta, it didn't. I run it as my preferred wireless driver. It beats the hell out of the b43 module, hands down. 
> 
> BB!
> 
> P

 

so, here's a bit of a WTF

I went into my .config and manually set CONFIG_SSB=y, manually set CONFIG_LIB80211=y

Now we've already learned the absence of CONFIG_LIB80211 causes the ebuild to choke

But CONFIG_SSB=y simply yields:

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.32-zen3 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.32-zen3/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops                                                                [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> Recording net-wireless/broadcom-sta in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2:

 *   CONFIG_SSB:         should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2:

 *   CONFIG_SSB:         should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

So I'm guessing CONFIG_CHECK just produces the big fat warning, rather than stopping the merge. 

But that in the case of LIB80211, its absence is enough to cause the compile to fail? 

/lost

I guess this isn't all hugely relevant to the original poster, but since you can check for those settings within an ebuild and warn, why not block the build if they're enabled? I guess I've been misinterpreting that bit about ebuilds all along - and sure enough compat-wireless uses a different method of ensuring the kernel is as needed.

```

pkg_setup() {

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

        kernel_is -lt 2 6 27 && die "kernel 2.6.27 or higher is required"

        linux_chkconfig_module MAC80211 || die "CONFIG_MAC80211 must be built as a _module_ !"

        linux_chkconfig_module CFG80211 || die "CONFIG_CFG80211 must be built as a _module_ !"

}

```

I thought the die was implicit - it is not, apparently.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

networking stuff, so moved here

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe there a bug inside the ebuild too.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I am at a loss. I've been using that kernel setup for this machine since I moved to broadcom-sta, which was about as soon as it became available. I haven't emerged it in a while, but it also hasn't shown up as an update. 

I'll emerge it right now and see what happens. Nope. No issues at all. Color me as confused as y'all.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it's about the kernel...2.6.32-zen3, can you try with the Gentoo-source ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I've tried this with 2.6.32-zen2, and it works just fine. At this point, it's time to ask the original poster to post his .config, the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as his /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I see.

BB!

P

----------

## cach0rr0

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I've tried this with 2.6.32-zen2, and it works just fine. At this point, it's time to ask the original poster to post his .config, the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as his /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I see.
> 
> BB!
> 
> P

 

which works just fine? 

It's working fine for OP - my concern, or question rather, is why does the ebuild check for SSB and B43, but not die if it finds them enabled, or die if it finds LIB80211 is not enabled. 

Maybe this could be lodged as an 'enhancement request' to the broadcom-sta ebuild maintainers? Or maybe they could clarify why they've not opted to make the ebuild stop in its tracks if B43/SSB/LIB80211 are not as they should be - especially since we know it looks to be possible. I don't know enough about the potential negative effects of not having things as they should be, nor do I know enough about writing ebuilds to say just how possible it is to die based on kernel configuration settings. 

But I would think if you CAN check the kernel .config to make sure it's kosher, rather than just throwing up a warning, the build should die and stop in its tracks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I agree on that point. Having had my try at improving the ebuild, I can say that there were a few bugs in it earlier on. While things have gotten better, fighting kernel "improvements" seems to be the biggest problem that the broadcom-sta driver faces. That's why I try it with new kernel versions when they move from rc status to "stable".

I'm pretty sure the bug report on the broadcom-sta driver is still open. You could report this issue there, or start a new one. Considering what the SSB module can do to broadcom-sta, that should be checked for, and the ebuild should bomb upon finding it enabled.

BB!

P

----------

## cach0rr0

right, so, I was blind, and missed the tilde before B43 and SSB

This is why it warns rather than bombing out 

Still logging a bug, with a suggestion they change these to being full-on blockers. 

Hopefully I don't ruffle any feathers, but near as I can tell since this is going to cause problems, and prevent the merged package from functioning correctly, it should be changed. 

I will assume the maintainers had a reason for their decision on this, but I figure at worst they mark the bug as invalid, and provide an explanation for why it isn't blocked. 

suggested change:

```

--- broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2.ebuild.orig     2010-01-10 23:02:05.156263382 -0600

+++ broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2.ebuild  2010-01-10 22:59:34.102346532 -0600

@@ -29,7 +29,7 @@

 pkg_setup() {

        check_license

-       CONFIG_CHECK="~!B43 ~!SSB"

+       CONFIG_CHECK="!B43 !SSB"

        if kernel_is ge 2 6 31; then

                CONFIG_CHECK="${CONFIG_CHECK} LIB80211"

        elif kernel_is ge 2 6 29; then

```

EDIT: bug submitted. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300570

Never submitted anything on Gentoo's bugzilla before, hopefully I didn't do anything wrong that'd piss anyone off =P

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Don't worry. I signed on to it as well. I'll keep them honest. hehehehe

BB!

P

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, that bug is something.

At least there a bugzilla, so we just have to wait and see  :Razz: 

----------

